# Seeing DSN today..... scared



## Laura22 (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know why. She's a lovely lady but I am just worried about what she is going to say to me..... hmmm..........


Oh, and now is the PERFECT time for me to lose my meter.......


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Laura hun how did it go?

P,s any sign of the meter x


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 31, 2010)

I found the meter and got given two more today!! I got the Optium Xceed. One for bag and one for the car! The DSN was lovely and I really had nothing to worry about. She went through EVERYTHING. Told me what my target BG ranges should be which are as follows:

Pre meal: 4-6mmol
1 hour after meal: Under 7.8

So how chuffed was I when my pre dinner reading was 5.7mmol and 1 hour after, it was 7.6 

I am also having my HbA1C done every 6 weeks and have a target to get it down to under 6.5% (It's at 10.7% at the moment!) I had a blood test done and will be getting the results of that at my scan on Thursday. The test was purely for HbA1C. I am also having retinal screen done at each trimester, am being referred to a dietician and have new items to pick up on my prescription 

So yeah, all went well today. Just can't wait for Thursday!


----------



## Steff (Aug 31, 2010)

Aww all sounds real good, good lk for thursday hun x


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 1, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I don't know why. She's a lovely lady but I am just worried about what she is going to say to me..... hmmm..........
> 
> 
> Oh, and now is the PERFECT time for me to lose my meter.......



Well after last time then going on about how i need to write blood suagrs down, my cat has been sick on the book. So i have nothing i can write them in (again). So annoyed. Dont know why they need them anyway. Fools.

Hope it goes ok, no doubt they will stress you out for no reason.

Make sure you ask then any questions you have. xxx


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 1, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> Well after last time then going on about how i need to write blood suagrs down, my cat has been sick on the book. So i have nothing i can write them in (again).



Wish I'd thought of that one!   No, really, I believe you!


----------

